# Craftsman DGS 6500



## jameyd

I have a 2 yr old Craftsman DGS 6500, 54" cut, 26HP Kohler. I have 5 acres that i mow. The tractor runs well for approx 20 minutes, then there is a strain on the engine, a vibration starts and a strong smell of gas. When the blades are disengaged, the engine goes back to normal operating speed, gase smell goes away as well as the vibration. I engage the blades again, the engine strains and never gets back to full speed. THe vibration starts again as well as the smell of gas. THis problem does stop eventually, with a few passes on the lawn, or approx 10 minutes, when the mower operates at the normal operating speed and will repeat. Could this be a clutch in need of adjustment?


----------



## rsmith335

I would look at the mower deck, bent blades but more likely a spindle bearing seizing up when it gets hot. Good luck


----------



## wjjones

rsmith335 said:


> I would look at the mower deck, bent blades but more likely a spindle bearing seizing up when it gets hot. Good luck


 :ditto: Spindle bearing or flat idler is what mine did i had to replace all 3 idlers. I could barely turn them by hand after they got warmed up. Welcome to Tractor forum.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I agree- its definitely a problem with the deck- even bieng two years old, mowing that much property will strain the mandrels - has it been checked over at least once a year? 

At least once a year it should be taken off, cleaned and checked over - on a few of my tractors with the non greasable mandrels, i drilled and tapped them for zerks - any little bit helps.


----------



## Ernie

I have an older GS6500 and found that if you are cutting thick wet grass that you may have a clogged deck...


----------



## IH farm boy

when was the last time your replaced the spark plugs , sounds like your loosing a cylinder


----------



## Ironsidesusa

I have a DGS 6500 as well. Do you periodically inject grease into the cutting deck fittings?


----------



## mike21222

jameyd said:


> I have a 2 yr old Craftsman DGS 6500, 54" cut, 26HP Kohler. I have 5 acres that i mow. The tractor runs well for approx 20 minutes, then there is a strain on the engine, a vibration starts and a strong smell of gas. When the blades are disengaged, the engine goes back to normal operating speed, gase smell goes away as well as the vibration. I engage the blades again, the engine strains and never gets back to full speed. THe vibration starts again as well as the smell of gas. THis problem does stop eventually, with a few passes on the lawn, or approx 10 minutes, when the mower operates at the normal operating speed and will repeat. Could this be a clutch in need of adjustment?


Jamey,
I know its been a while since this post, but... I'm having a very similar problem with my DGS 6500. I'm fairly certain my issue is ignition related, I've ordered replacement coils and am in the process of replacing them, issue I have at the moment is I snapped off one of the coil mounting bolts and have to try and EZ it out. I was wondering if you found a solution to your issue, and if so what was it? If its not my coils, the only other thing I was thinking is the speed module.
Thanks
Mike


----------

